# Attaching ears to ski helmet? Need ideas and durable materials.



## Flurrypaw (Nov 26, 2010)

I would love to have a cool pair of ears or something attached to my ski helmet and am brainstorming ideas for it. I don't know what kind would be the best. Floppy dog ears would be funny, cheetah ears might be cool and aero-dynamic, fox ears would be cool but might fold back weirdly at high speeds... maybe have the ears flattened back against the helmet? Also I don't want it to look toooo goofy, the goal is to have a unique helmet that still retains practicality, durability, style, and furryness. 

1. What do you guys think would work? 

2. To keep my ears from rotting/falling apart what materials could be used?

Here is the undecorated helmet: http://content.costco.com/Images/Content/Product/11600239.jpg

I'm a fairly accomplished and frequent skier, so this would have to hold up through snow/rain, fast speeds, and most likely a minor crash or two.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Nov 27, 2010)

still thinking about this... maybe I'll just draw some anthro art on the sides or paint on the ears instead, I think that might be the only way to make something immune to snow.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 27, 2010)

Foam, mesh, and velcro.

There ya go.


----------



## Flurrypaw (Nov 28, 2010)

ah! velcro! such a great idea. I had only come up with a few glue ideas but self adhesive velcro would be much easier--- plus, I could change out ears and make a bunch of different ones really easily yay.


----------

